# Cheap Cell Phone Plans?



## .275057 (Oct 22, 2013)

Hey guys, around May of last year I went on a phone plan with my boyfriends family because I had moved out of my parents house and wanted to enjoy a smartphone and texting plan. They have ATT and I chose an iPhone plan with the least amount of data possible (300mb) that would amount to 25-30 dollars tops after everything. My boyfriends brother and current head of the plan was there and knows this. 

He hasn't been keeping up with charging us the money per month so of course we had forgotten a few times. When we did bring it up we would say "Just let us know exactly how much" and he would say he was going to get back to us. Well a month ago he finally asked for 50 from each of us and said that we owe him a lot. 

My boyfriend saw him today and he made the same comment and seemed to imply that what we each paid only covers a month, when I know we got the cheapest plan offered and shouldn't owe more than 30 monthly when taking our insurance into account. I am positive I have never overused my data, as I have it turned off for every app on my phone and only used it once or twice for the maps feature. 

So rant over, does anyone know and use a cheap smartphone plan from any company that they recommend as reliable? When the time comes I want to take care of my own phone and not deal with this. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I always used pay-as-you go phones. You can stick with AT&T and your current device if you get a chip that works. There are plenty of contract less phone carriers, revol wireless being one I've heard. 

Tmobile or boost/sprint would be best contract wise

If you don't make much money and use public assistance, they have phones for that. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

I have Virgin Mobile which uses Sprint's network. I've had it for 4 years and I've had the same phone. At the time, I got a top of the line smart phone and the plan was 35$ a month for 300 mins and unlimited everything else (text, data, web). Since I don't talk a lot, this was perfect. Now, my phones super outdated and runs a little slow but I've NEVER had a problem with it. I don't get perfect service in the mountains or in some random spots but since I live near a big city, it works just fine on an average day. The only catch to VM is you have to buy the phone flat out. I think Tmobile has a plan where you can pay installments on the phone per month with your regular bill but they're slightly higher price wise. My phone was $150 (its an LG Optimus model) and has lasted all 4 years without a glitch or problem. Recently I looked into getting a new phone, something upgraded, and I think the Galaxy was 2/300$ something like that. 

My parents had AT&T forever- they actually had Cingular before that which AT&T bought out. They noticed how ridiculous their prices were getting and as soon as their contract was up have followed suit and got Virgin Mobile. Both my mom and sister have iphones and opted to buy the brand new out flat out- I think it was $500ish a piece. But, they only pay $45 each I think per month... I might be wrong, might be a little higher, but it was worth it to them. I'm not really an iphone/apple person but they haven't had a problem yet. 

The pros of a pay as you go phone really appeal to me because you never get hit with extra random charges. And if you run out of mins your phone simply stops working until you add money. You cant go over, you just run out.

ETA: I think pre paid phones vary by location. Some of the others I've noticed around me are MetroPCS and Boost mobile. I think your best bet is to go to BestBuy and see what they have/can recommend.


----------



## dr.zapp (Dec 24, 2012)

I use Pageplus, it has a great $30 plan, they use verizon. Kittywireless is who I get it from. Use any verizon network phone. They also have a super cheap $12 plan with data.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## .275057 (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks for all the info so far! I don't know when I'll be able to switch over, but it's good to know what's cheap and reliable. I text more than talk on my phone, so even if it's unlimited messages and limited minutes that's fine by me.


----------



## RatBaby (Aug 30, 2013)

Virgin Mobile is definitely my favorite. I would still be with them if I wasn't trying to gain some credit. They have a lot of options as far as cell phones go. If you watch, around the holidays, they have awesome sales. They sell the iphone 4, 4s, 5, 5c, and 5s. I might be forgetting one of them. They sell the Samsung Galaxy 3 and they also sell the 2, I believe. The iphones and galaxys can be quite expensive because you are paying full price for a brand new one. It's worth it to some people though because they aren't stuck in a contract. If you decide to go with Virgin Mobile you also might want to check ebay. A lot of people have listed iphones and others. Check out their website.


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

Straight talk... Good ole walmart phone prepaid monthly... Easy quick cheap $45.00 unlimited everything monthly...


----------

